# Suggest me a Good Strategy Game !



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

hi guys..


i just want a good strategy game.. a realxing , building , managing game..

just like AOE without war.. or little war..


has anyone played townsmen on mobile ? 

*www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/Mobile/Townsmen+5/review.asp?c=5533

just like this game..



i was searching a lot and got port royale 2 .. a old game though..

and found "be rich " from bigfish games... ( a small game )

i just need a good game ..

please suggest a few ..


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2009)

Warcraft is nce, but then there is some war....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Civilizations series or Caesar series.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

i was also searching for something like freelancer ... remmeber guys ?? the demo digit gaveyears back...

man wht a game...

is there anyother game thewisecrab ?

i just want a gave to manage , make money... u know..

something like rollercoaster tycoon... ( i have tried it though  and also zoo tycoon )


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

Try these games

Caesar III and IV
Civ City Rome
Civilization IV
Zeus (This one is awesome and as u said, no wars and only thing is you have to manage the city from scarcity of basic needs)

And 
Sim City 3000 (Classic game)
Cinema Tycoon (One of my favorite in tycoon games)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i just want a gave to manage , make money... u know..




Patrician series.
Railroad tycoon.
Railroads.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you would like the Simcity line of products? The problem with Caesar and Civilization is at some point you are going to have to go for War. Age of Empires, Rise of Nations, Warcraft, Civilization, Battle for Wesnoth (You arent exactly building anything), Freeciv etc. Theres quite a few more but Id have to dig through my RTS pile to find them


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

is caesar / civilisation turn based ??


how do they fare ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

and thnks for the suggestions guys ..

please keep it comming....


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is caesar / civilisation turn based ??


Nope. All you need to do is Build a city , manage it , and make sure that no one leaves your city coz of scarcity of basic needs. Thats it. Here you dont have to involve in any wars , but Civilization is far different from this.
I like Civilization IV coz of its combat system and like the big cannons even defeats a dragon warship..


----------



## yippee (Apr 29, 2009)

any of these?
*www.strategy-gaming.com/reviews/railroad_tycoon2/rr2_04.jpg
*www.linux-mag.com/images/2000-02/img2/review_03.gif
*img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/gc_2006/railroads/railroads_large_2.jpg*www.activewin.com/reviews/software/games/z/zoo_tycoon/ingame_zoo_1.jpg
*opcug.ca/public/reviews/Graphics/zootycoon.jpg
*www.games2download.com/images/roller-coaster-tycoon2-screen-big2.jpg
*www.socketzone.com/modules/tutorials/images/5/1105350488/RollerCoasterTycoon3_1.jpg
*www.kidsonthenet.org.uk/tell/roller2.gif
*www.crunchgear.com/wp-content/uploads/cossacks2.jpg
*www.sg.hu/kep/2000_12/european_wars_hir1209_02.jpg
*www.cdaccess.com/gifs/screen/cossack1.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb



> Civilization IV is a turn-based game in which the player builds an empire from very limited initial resources. All standard full-length games begin in 4000 BC with a settler who builds a single city. From there, the player expands an empire while contending with rival nations, using the geography, developing infrastructure, and encouraging scientific and cultural progress. By default, players can win the game by accomplishing one of five goals: conquering



i got it from wiki.....


@ yippee

i have tried most of em...

RCT is my fav... may it was the one made be into more of  a strategy game lover...

RCT 1 was simply awesome..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^
Oh..eh?? thanx for clearing me.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

> rajkumar_pb
> 
> 
> 
> ...






can somebody fix the Qucik reply bug ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Naveen start spamming...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry this " error on submitting is killing...

how about settlers guys ???

i dont know the game name.. i played long back... where a guy used to chop meat ..and do some stuff... it was fun watching and playing.. 

i am actually going thru loads of strategy games in gamespot... 

but dont know wht to choose...

i dont want to waste my bandwi.........(ooppppssss ) on some sh!t game...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Yeah i knew that it was a damn bug. Leave it.
Anyhow had you play Stronghold . Its really nice dude. BTW dont *d/l* all games. Just post the named of the games here if you're in doubt. We'll help you


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah that will do..

here goes..

 The Settlers: Rise of an Empire

how is it ?
saw the video.. was just perfect...

suggestions ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2009)

DAWN OF WAR - DARK CRUSADE !! --> awesome game


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

war hammer ??? ^^^


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ yup


----------



## toofan (Apr 30, 2009)

I will suggest you some game look at them.

Age of Empire III.
Rise of Nations & its expansions.
Cruseder & Extreme also.
Sid Meiers Rail Roads.
Sid Meirers Civilization (This one is a real Hard one and turnbased).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2009)

thnks for the list..

played AOE3 , rise of nation 


will try rail roads 

i dont like turn based... no offense though..


----------



## toofan (May 1, 2009)

I still play this game. Very addictive. do play the tutorial at first.


----------



## xiaoliang (Nov 11, 2009)

me too!good!!



toofan said:


> I still play this game. Very addictive. do play the tutorial at first.


Skin CarePVC HoseWholesale Picture FramesFrontline CatWire Harness


----------



## arijoymondal (Nov 23, 2009)

hi everyone ! i would tell that you should play '' sims 3 '' or any of the sim's series as your required wishes would be fulfilled........


*www.rewards1.com/images/referralBanners/05.gif​


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 30, 2010)

i think the following would be the best choice :
AOE 2 and AOE 3 
Battle for wesnoth 
Rise of nations


----------

